# محابس الحريق... كتاب باللغة العربية... ما تريده هنا :)



## م. رياض النجار (12 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا هو الكتاب التاسع من سلسلة أعمال مكافحة الحريق التي عزمت على تدوينها

محابس الحريق

نص هذا الكتاب يعتمد على NFPA 13 - 14 - 24 إصدار 2013 .. إلا بعض النقاط القليلة

أرجو به وجه الله تعالى ..

وأرجو ممن يقرؤوه الدعاء ...

وأنا لا أجيز لأحد أخذ المعلومات من الكتاب للتربح والكسب


الكتب السابقة هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t449715.html
​


----------



## hassanaiy (12 أكتوبر 2014)

مجهود ممتاز


----------



## Nile Man (12 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله الف خير 
رااااااائع


----------



## عمران احمد (12 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك و الى الامام دائما


----------



## asd_zxc (12 أكتوبر 2014)

ما شاء الله مجهود جبار


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (12 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك اخي الكريم


----------



## ekramyalaa (12 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور جدا يابشمهندس رياض على المجهود


----------



## ماهر عطية (12 أكتوبر 2014)

روعة تسلم ايديك


----------



## مصطفى ابودياب (12 أكتوبر 2014)

نفع الله بك ورزقك الخير كله


----------



## younis najjar (16 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sharaf911 (20 أكتوبر 2014)

الله يكرمك


----------



## bassel84 (22 أكتوبر 2014)

رووووووووووووووعة


----------



## wael nesim (23 أكتوبر 2014)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس على مجهودك


----------



## أكرم حمزه (28 أكتوبر 2014)

Thanks alot


----------



## khaled elsone (13 نوفمبر 2014)

ما شاء الله مجهود ممتاز


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (16 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## hishaa3 (25 نوفمبر 2014)

Thank you ...this is very great


----------



## hikal007 (8 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## EL3SSAL (21 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## البراء سامح (21 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك 
بجد مجهود رائع وتٌشكر عليه
​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (21 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور على الكتب الرائعة


----------



## eng.adelabdelhafiz (2 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رمزة الزبير (31 مارس 2015)




----------



## shefo1900 (2 ديسمبر 2017)

ياريت ياهندسة نعرف
فائدة automatic air vent


----------

